# Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?



## jimmi 01 (21. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 
habe heute ein etrex h bekommen,komme aber nicht so richtig klar! 
Wie bekomme ich GPS Daten(Längen und Breitenangaben) von Hot-Spots in Norge sowie Punkte aus z.B. Google Maps per PC in das Gerät?
Datenkabel ist vorhanden! Hatte wie schon geschrieben eigentlich die Absicht das irgendwie mit Google Maps oder Earth zu machen aber ich weiß einfach nich,wie ich das anstellen soll #q.Brauch ich da event.extra Software? Die Bedienungsanleitung lässt auch sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Hoffe hier kann wer weiterhelfen!

Grüsse Steven


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*



jimmi 01 schrieb:


> Brauch ich da event.extra Software?


Genauso ist das. Du benötigst MapSource von Garmin. Eine direkte Verbindung mit GE ist meines Wissens nach nicht möglich (zumindest nicht ohne weitere Spezialsoftware). 
Du kannst die Daten natürlich auch von Hand eingeben (dauert sooo lange ja nun auch wieder nicht).


----------



## Kampfknödel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*

also zunächst benötigst Du Mapsource mit einer Freischaltung der Region Deiner Wahl. Damit kannst Du erstmal die Software auf den PC spielen und registrieren. Dann bekommst Du von Garmin einen Freischaltcode für dein GPS Gerät. Dieser Freischaltcode ist auf ein anderes Gerät nicht übertragbar. Du darfst maximal bis zu 2 Endgeräte (GPS) freischalten (hier wird ein Code mit deiner Gerätenummer des GPS generiert -trixen ist theoretisch nicht drin). Hast Du diese kleine Hürde hinter Dir, kannst Du auf dem PC mittels der Software "Mapsource" u.a. deine Route planen, Hotspots anlegen, Tracks erstellen und mit der detaillierten Kartensoftware auf dein Gerät (geht auch von deinen GPS Gerät auf den PC) übertragen. Das war es dann eigentlich schon!

Schönes WE wünscht

René


----------



## ollidi (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*



> Das war es dann eigentlich schon!


Und wenn Du dann in Mapsource Ansicht/In Google Earth anzeigen anklickst, bekommst Du auch alle Routen, Tracks, u.s.w. in Google Earth angezeigt.


----------



## Kampfknödel (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*

rrrrrichtig. Google Maps wird allerdings nicht unterstützt - hier wären die Topo Karten von Garmin (wenn es z.B. darum geht, den Forellensee in der Pampas zu finden oder ein flach abfallendes Ufergebiet zum Uferangeln) eine vernünftige Wahl.
Kostet aber ein paar Taler.

#h

René


----------



## jimmi 01 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*

HI,
danke für die Antworten. #6
Habe es inzwischen mit Hilfe eines Geo-Cachers auch mit Google Earth hinbekommen.
Ich habe dazu die Freeware Programme "EasyGPS"und"GPS-Format-Konverter"verwendet.Den Format-Konverter braucht man, um die Google Earth Daten (kml.) in Empfängertaugliche Daten(grm.)umzuwandeln.
EasyGPS ist ein einfaches Programm um Daten zwischen PC und GPS auszutauschen.Wenn mann viele GPS-Koordinaten hat (HOT-Spot´s von einem Bekannten ,Angelkarte usw.)lassen sich diese ruckzuck eingeben und in einem Rutsch auf das GPS-Gerät versenden.Komplette Routen kann ich mit Google Earth  über den Butten"Pfad hinzufügen"anlegen. Strecke ausarbeiten und anschließend abspeichern.Die abgespeicherte Datei im kml.Format mit dem Format-Konverter öffnen , in eine grm.Datei wandeln und erneut speichern.Diese Route im grm.Format kann mann jetzt mit "EasyGPS"öffnen und an seinen Empfänger übertragen.
Geht mit anderen Programmen vieleicht einfacher aber die oben beschriebenen sind kostenlos und reichen mir erstmal völlig aus.
Schönes Wochenende! |wavey:
Steven


----------



## Kampfknödel (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*

jimmy 01..was mir nur nicht klar ist: Was in Gottes Namen willst Du mit Google Earth? 
Geht es dir darum den See oder das Ufer zu finden - oder willst Du ne Wanderroute erstellen?
Für eine Route auf dem Meer kannst Du Google Earth knicken - Du benötigst hier eine Karte mit Tiefenangaben damit Du deine Bootsschraube nicht zersägst.

Mach mich mal schlau.


M.f.G.

René


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. März 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*



jimmi 01 schrieb:


> Habe es inzwischen mit Hilfe eines Geo-Cachers auch mit Google Earth hinbekommen.
> Ich habe dazu die Freeware Programme "EasyGPS"und"GPS-Format-Konverter"verwendet.Den Format-Konverter braucht man, um die Google Earth Daten (kml.) in Empfängertaugliche Daten(grm.)umzuwandeln.
> EasyGPS ist ein einfaches Programm um Daten zwischen PC und GPS auszutauschen.Wenn mann viele GPS-Koordinaten hat (HOT-Spot´s von einem Bekannten ,Angelkarte usw.)lassen sich diese ruckzuck eingeben und in einem Rutsch auf das GPS-Gerät versenden.Komplette Routen kann ich mit Google Earth  über den Butten"Pfad hinzufügen"anlegen. Strecke ausarbeiten und anschließend abspeichern.Die abgespeicherte Datei im kml.Format mit dem Format-Konverter öffnen , in eine grm.Datei wandeln und erneut speichern.Diese Route im grm.Format kann mann jetzt mit "EasyGPS"öffnen und an seinen Empfänger übertragen.
> Geht mit anderen Programmen vieleicht einfacher aber die oben beschriebenen sind kostenlos und reichen mir erstmal völlig aus.
> ...


Ja geil - und direkt mit Anleitung! Vielen Dank - kann sicher nochmal nützlich sein. :g
(Insbesondere auch um die Garmin-Daten mit Lowrance-Software kompatibel zu machen.)


----------



## jimmi 01 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*



Kampfknödel schrieb:


> jimmy 01..was mir nur nicht klar ist: Was in Gottes Namen willst Du mit Google Earth?
> Geht es dir darum den See oder das Ufer zu finden - oder willst Du ne Wanderroute erstellen?
> Für eine Route auf dem Meer kannst Du Google Earth knicken - Du benötigst hier eine Karte mit Tiefenangaben damit Du deine Bootsschraube nicht zersägst.
> 
> ...



@Kampfknödel

Du hast natürlich recht! 
Auf dem Meer kann ich mit Google Earth reichlich wenig anfangen.  Ich bin ab und an aber auch in Schweden als Angler und Jäger unterwegs und da kann ich recht gut gewisse Gewässer aufsuchen die irgendwo in der Pampa liegen und kein Weg in der Nähe ist. Es lässt sich auch ganz gut darstellen, wo ich mich z.B. zur Birkhahnjagd überall so rumgetrieben habe.(so als Erinnerung)

Gruß Steven


----------



## jimmi 01 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ja geil - und direkt mit Anleitung! Vielen Dank - kann sicher nochmal nützlich sein. :g
> (Insbesondere auch um die Garmin-Daten mit Lowrance-Software kompatibel zu machen.)




@ FoolishFarmer

Dat funzt genauso mit die Lowrance Geräte!

Gruß Steven


----------



## Kampfknödel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Garmin etrex! Wer hilft mir mal ?*

...na denn - Petri Heil!

M.f.G.

René


----------

